# Quieter version of the Hitachi Magic Wand?



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

The wife likes it but hates the noise it produces since our daughters live at home and she doesn't like announcing our sex sessions. Anyone found a quieter alternative with similar vibes? I tried a mini one a while back but the vibrations were too "smooth" and it didn't do much for her. Ideas?


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

I have heard the bullet is the charm


----------



## JoannaG (Apr 19, 2016)

I've had quite a few vibrators, but my fave is the Jopen Lust 2.5 - it's on Amazon right now for $35. I think I paid $80 for my first one in a store. It's quiet, small, and great for clit stimulation.

Eta - it's a rumbly vibration, not smooth.


----------



## SouthernViking (May 7, 2016)

We use a box fan near the door. It provides enough white noise to cancel out most of what comes out of our room. If it's really quiet in the house, I'll turn some tunes on pointing the small Bose speaker towards the kids. Not real loud but with the fan...it's quiet on the outside.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

TX-SC said:


> The wife likes it but hates the noise it produces since our daughters live at home and she doesn't like announcing our sex sessions. Anyone found a quieter alternative with similar vibes? I tried a mini one a while back but the vibrations were too "smooth" and it didn't do much for her. Ideas?


This will make one very quiet and at the same time ratchet up sexual tension in the bedroom










...and you keep the key worn on your pants around the house like this!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying this for Mrs.CuddleBug as a complete surprise. I'll place it in her bedside night stand.....:grin2:


http://www.amazon.com/LELO-Luxury-G..._UL160_SR156,160_&refRID=1PM0BCPBT8R8ZC0CCMRZ


----------



## foolscotton3 (Nov 13, 2014)

BodyWand Multifunction Message Model:XGBW123

This one is right up there with the Hitachi Magic Wand, a little more expensive, but much quieter and much more comfortable.

The 8 functions are pretty lame, you get a high low, and 6 different pulses. It's lame because you have to press through all the pulses to turn it off.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

Lelo has a wonderful line of toys. 
We now have a great collection. 
The Hitachi is definitely for when we are alone in the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

JoannaG said:


> I've had quite a few vibrators, but my fave is the Jopen Lust 2.5 - it's on Amazon right now for $35. I think I paid $80 for my first one in a store. It's quiet, small, and great for clit stimulation.
> 
> Eta - it's a rumbly vibration, not smooth.


Do you have a link? I couldn't find it on Amazon.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## JoannaG (Apr 19, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/Jopen-Silicone-Massagers-Waterproof-Green/dp/B00JCLXY1A?th=1&psc=1


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

JoannaG said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Jopen-Silicone-Massagers-Waterproof-Green/dp/B00JCLXY1A?th=1&psc=1


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
there is now a rechargeable hitachi that is a lot quieter. Its pretty similar in intensity - works for us.

Otherwise some of the LELO stuff is quiet, but not nearly as intense. There is a jimyjane form2 is quiet and very intense, but its just focused on the clit, so a very different experience


----------



## Cloudsinmyc0ffee (Jun 5, 2016)

You might consider an Eroscillator (Dr. Ruth was a big fan of the Eroscillator). They are quite expensive but well worth it. It has an extra long cord, is very quiet, and can last literally for years. I've had one since 1992, and it works just as well as the day I bought it. It has three different speeds. Until I got it, I had used the Hitachi Magic Wand. It didn't take me long to adjust to the Eroscillator. I never went back to the Hitachi Magic Wand again.


----------

